# My "lil" grill mailbox mod w/amnps



## larkinjr (Dec 12, 2015)

I received my AMNPS in the mail today and I rigged me up a "mailbox mod". AMNPS is smoking great. I was going to use a actual mailbox but my wife didn't like the idea of a mailbox with people coming over so I found a lil charcoal grill that is more eye appealing. Here's some pics!! 















Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 12, 2015)

Looks good nice mod!


----------



## larkinjr (Dec 12, 2015)

Thanks dirtsailor! I'm smoking cheese now for 4 hours. I filled the amnps all the way up with the included pellets to see how long it burns. One thing I do like about the grill is it has a removable ash tray  that has 3-5/16 holes so when it's windy I'll keep tray on. If it's a calm day I'll take ash tray out b/c the grill has 3 large holes already cut out which will give the amnps enough oxygen to stay lit. I'll keep everyone updated. The AMNPS is a must buy. No more getting up every half hour!!!:grilling_smilie::sausage::yahoo:


----------



## larkinjr (Dec 12, 2015)

Smoked cheese is finished! Only used 3/4 of one row for 3hr 30min. AMNP did great can't wait to do a Boston butt. Great product must buy! My mod worked great I highly suggest this "lil" grill!! Here's the cheese 












image.jpeg



__ larkinjr
__ Dec 12, 2015


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 12, 2015)

Tasty looking cheese! 

Yep you can't go wrong with Todds smokers. I have all 3 of the original tube smokers. Don't tell my wife but I just ordered pellets and I couldn't resist buying the new expandable tube smoker!


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 12, 2015)

Smoke looks good

Tough to achieve TBS during cold smoking

Never want brown or tan color...Bad!

Todd


----------



## stovebolt (Dec 13, 2015)

Good mod. Great looking cheeze. Good post.

Chuck


----------



## ak1 (Dec 13, 2015)

Nice! I'll have to try that with my Smokey Joe.


----------



## smokeindaville (Dec 13, 2015)

Where did you get your little grill? 

I'm smoking a brisket flat right now (started it at midnight) and it's so nice using the AMNPS.  It's inside my smoker on a shelf with foil on the shelf above over it and then the brisket on the 3rd shelf.  That's the only way it really fits in my gen 2.5 smoker so I'm thinking about doing a mod.


----------



## larkinjr (Dec 13, 2015)

SmokeInDaVille said:


> Where did you get your little grill?
> 
> I'm smoking a brisket flat right now (started it at midnight) and it's so nice using the AMNPS.  It's inside my smoker on a shelf with foil on the shelf above over it and then the brisket on the 3rd shelf.  That's the only way it really fits in my gen 2.5 smoker so I'm thinking about doing a mod.



I got my little grill from a local hard ware store "marvins". I paid $19.99. Amazon has exact grill for $24.99 prime. Im sure there are even cheaper options at like dollar general or maybe a local hardware store near yall!!


----------



## driedstick (Dec 13, 2015)

Looks great nice job!! 

DS


----------

